# New Kenpo demo on Youtube



## nlkenpo (Nov 26, 2007)

Yesterday (11-25) our Dutch Action Kenpo Karate Demo Team performed at the annual Panther Martial Arts Event in our hometown Utrecht.

Here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PIZYiQNL-s&e


----------



## still learning (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, That was "fun" to watch! ....thank-you fo sharing that video clip!

Aloha,


----------



## ktaylor75 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great video!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 26, 2007)

I like the movements by the lady shown here by the red arrow:







When she did that technique, I felt American Kenpo all the way over here in my chair!  She must be a very advanced student, or a Teacher!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 26, 2007)

What I mean by that is that I could perceive the POWER in the motions, they are not soft.  They have substance.  Her motions are substantial!


----------



## nlkenpo (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you newguy12, I'll tell her tonight (she's my wife :angel about your comments.

Regards,
Marcel


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2007)

That was really cool!


----------



## MJS (Nov 27, 2007)

Great clip! Thanks for posting!:ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## donald (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing with us...

1stJohn1:9


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nicely done


----------



## nlkenpo (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments, any tips on how to make it even better?


----------



## masherdong (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice clip!  I really liked the staff set.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 28, 2007)

nlkenpo said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, any tips on how to make it even better?



Ha!  Good American Kenpo speaks for itself!

I agree with masherdong.  The staff set was awesome!  I would prefer to not have that rock-n-roll music playing, but that's just me.  I'm a little put off by music or flashing lights, and so forth, but again, that is just my own personality.


----------

